# NCsoft launcher / Aion startet nicht



## Levron (26. September 2009)

Hab Aion aus dem MM. 
Alles wie gefordert installiert. NCsoft Launcher wurde auf die C:partition geschrieben und aion auf die größere f:partition.
vista x64 alles gepatched und sonst mit keinem spiel probleme gehabt..

nachdem ich das spiel versuche zu starten erscheint für den bruchteil einer sekunde das ladezeichen des mauscursers und dann kommt .. NIX..

weder ncsoft launcher noch aion starten.. auch nicht mit adminzugriff / xp sp2 kompatibilitätsmodus..

alles mehrmals vollständig de- und reinstalliert.

ziemlich nett geld für ein spiel auszugeben dass dann nicht mal einen muckser macht. klar bei anderen läufts aber bei mir laufen einige der aktuellsten titel und auch die ganzen mmorpgs ohne solch ein vernichtendes prob... hab nicht mal die möglichkeiten die viel zu langen wartezeiten auf den einzelnen servern zu genießen..

hat wer vllt genau für das prob eine Lösung? hab bisher dazu nix gefunden.. merci schonmal

ach den ncsoft acc und den aionacc hab ich natürlich auch wie gefordert erstellt... und dann auch mal probiert den spieleclient über die seite zu laden... dabei wurde dann von der seite aus der ncsoft launcher installiert und danach gabs dann nach nem netten doppelklick wieder NIX... keine reaktion weder im taskmanager noch sonst wo.


ps. wer erstattet mir den kaufpreis denn dann wieder ... so eine mangelware;()


----------



## Xelyna (26. September 2009)

Guckstu, scheint das selbe zu sein http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=126104


----------



## Levron (26. September 2009)

jo danke für die antwort... leider nicht das gleiche, hatte schon alles getestet mit oder ohne virenprogramm... auch probiert dem virenprogramm zu sagen es soll folgendde pfade in ruh lassen usw... bin wurde auch nie gelöscht ... das spiel bzw der ncsoft loader machen einfach keinen Mucks.. normalerweise sollte ich ja auch erstmal auf den ncsoft launcher zugreifen können und dort dann einsehen welche spiele ich bereits verifiziert habe und welche nicht .. quasi à la steam, aber das Ding läuft ja auch nicht.


----------



## lufpleh (26. September 2009)

habe mir auch aion gekauft... installiert und wollte es starten ....ging aber nicht da auf einmal stand 
NCSoft Launcher hat ein problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden 
weiss einer was ich nun machen muss?


----------



## outdogg (26. September 2009)

so ein mist bei mir startet der luncher auch nicht ,kann doch nicht war sein!


----------



## Ogryn (28. September 2009)

Bei mir genau das selbe Problem.

Am PC funzts einfach nicht und am NB läufts einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da frag ich mich wieso ich so nen teuren Pc hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab auch auf beiden Vista 64 laufen, kA wiesos auf dem einen geht und am anderen nicht, echt komisch

würd mich sehr freuen wenn einer ne Lösung hätte

mfg


----------



## Blooddemon (2. Oktober 2009)

ok leutz habs mit nem bekannten bei mir gelöst und zwar

schaut mal bitte eure log dateien durch unter C / Programme / NCsoft / launcher, da sind die log dateien
wenn da i-was von Verdana drin steht habt ihr eine schrift art zu wenig^^ also googeln, Verdana runterladen einfügen und fertig, dann sollte der launcher auch funzen =) 

Hoffe ich konnte euch helfen :O)


----------



## Das_T (2. Oktober 2009)

hatt jetzt evtl jemand ne lösung für das problem ? Also ich kann den Launcher Starten und sehe dort auch Spielbereit aber wenn ich auf starten gehe kommt nur kurz nen Ladebalken und dann passiert nichts weiter ! Würd mich über ne hilfreiche antwort freuen danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (2. Oktober 2009)

Hatte Daselbe Problem.



Blooddemon schrieb:


> ok leutz habs mit nem bekannten bei mir gelöst und zwar
> 
> schaut mal bitte eure log dateien durch unter C / Programme / NCsoft / launcher, da sind die log dateien
> wenn da i-was von Verdana drin steht habt ihr eine schrift art zu wenig^^ also googeln, Verdana runterladen einfügen und fertig, dann sollte der launcher auch funzen =)



"verdana" ist eine Standart Windows Font,  das mal Dazu.

Nach der Installation von http://gameguard.nprotect.com/ lief es dan ohne probs.

Auch wenn Offiziell Geschrieben wird das AION ohne Gameguard published wurde geht es wie gesagt mit gameguard, ohne nicht, kp


----------



## Das_T (2. Oktober 2009)

hatt sonst noch jemand evtl Lösungsvorschläge ?


----------



## zacc (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Hab mir das spiel am donnerstag gekauft, Installiert...kann es aber bis heute nicht spielen da ich beim anklicken des NClaunchers nur ne fehlermeldung bekomme (NCsoft launcher hat ein problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden).

Hab nun im net nach ner lösung gesucht, aber find einfach nichts was mir weiterhelfen köönte.

Habe neuesten grafiktreiber,habs mit und ohne virus aktivierung versucht, habe die fonts installiert,spiel mehrmals gelöscht und neu installiert..habe praktisch alle was ich bisher im net als lösung gefunden habe versucht....

Alle anderen spiele laufen problemlos, hatte noch nie irgend ein problemlos bis auf aion eben, ist echt zum verzweifeln.

Mein sys: intel core duo 8500
Grafikkarte geforce 295
2gig ram
MB Asus P5N-D

gruss Peter


----------



## Tamaecki (4. Oktober 2009)

Levron schrieb:


> Hab Aion aus dem MM.
> Alles wie gefordert installiert. NCsoft Launcher wurde auf die C:partition geschrieben und aion auf die größere f:partition.
> vista x64 alles gepatched und sonst mit keinem spiel probleme gehabt..
> 
> ...



Das Leben ist wie ein Döner, man weiss nie was drinnen ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

